# Canada?



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Any reports from Canada trips?


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

theres some birds there, eh.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

and Canadians too!!


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

franchinatersss said:


> Kenosee waterpark still has water.


That 80ft waterslide is a great way to clean your system out


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've talked to quite a few people this week that were hunting up there. Sounds like the birds are far behind at the moment. Hunter success is down as well for most of the parties.

With all the water up there, the states aren't going to see big numbers until the freeze-up. My guess anyways.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Leaving in an hour, will report back in six days.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I think it is patchy this year, one of my buddies guides up there and they are having a record season with almost 100% limits on ducks and covered up with all species of geese......I talked to my uncle today and his boss was up in Peace River a couple weeks ago and said there where NO geese, lots of ducks but zero geese.....very disapointed. They then booked a hunt in centeral SK last week and had a terrible hunt. If they would just pull their head from their azz and listen to me they could have been pounding them all along. Looking forward to taking off on Tueday for a few days in AB, guess the snows and specks just pulled in and are DUMB.


----------



## smokinberetta (Jul 12, 2007)

I just returned home from Saskatchewan yesterday. Hunted the sounthern part of the province in the same area I have hunted for 10 years and never saw so few birds. The snow are just starting and there are very few mallards. I actually called one of my hunting buddies and told him not to waste his time flying out. With the weather remaining warm for the remainder of this week I can't see large numbers of birds moving sounth for some time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back on sat...

Well there are birds but they are late compared to other years. The snows were just showing up. We hunted them two days. But they should be coming. Need a freeze up and they they might cross the border. :wink:


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Triple B said:


> theres some birds there, eh.


I reckon i heard of a few hangin around there.


----------

